# ......its a long road!



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi all,

Great to see this section on DW - am sure there will be plenty of good info on this friendly forum!

I too have decided to take the steps to be healthier.

In May of this year I was feeling bad - overweight, no energy and negative. So decided it was time to something about it.

I weighed myself on 19th May and was 15 stone 10 pounds. I am 5ft 11 and 35 years old.

Joined the local gym and gradually controlled daily calorie intake.

As of 2 weeks ago, I am now 14 stone bang on.

My typical diet is:

6:20 am coffee and cereal

10am fruit salad

1pm soup or cereal, no bread.

8pm will be a stir fry (chicken or prawn), meat and veg, salmon salad.

Now I have found it easier not to always finish what's on my plate or crave crap.

I work pretty long hours (7:30 am to 6pm, 5 days a week) so exercise is limited to 4 days a week at the gym. Since May, gym work has solely been an hour of cardio - 10 mins rower, 25 on tread mill ( 5mins walk at 4mpg and 15 at 6mph then 5 mins cool down and 15mins on the exercise bike.) This would normally burn 500 calories.

I have, since Wednesday this week, started a light weights training programme. This will be 3 days a week, and will include 10 mins cardio warm up and 15 mins cardio afterwards.

I hope to achieve some good results with this mix.

On days off, tend to be a bit more relaxed - eg cereal at breakfast, sandwich at lunch and perhaps a takeaway one night.

Booze - not much at all - approx 8 pints a month. 

I would like to get to 13 stone - I know this is still "deemed" overweight, but would be incredibly chuffed to get there. I will, but it just takes determination.

i wish all those whoe are considering to lose weight or become healthier good luck - if you really WANT to lose it, it will happen! But be prepared to be disciplined with yourself. You will soon realise the amount of utter sh*t we shovel down our necks.

Look forward to any comments or suggestions!:wave:


Ray

So, a week into the weight/cardio programme, another 6 pounds off!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

well it sounds like you have made some good changes already and started to see the benefits :thumb:

I would strongly suggest you read up on the GI approach to planning meals. A diet based on low GI foods vastly reduces the cravings for sugary foods and makes it MUCH easier to eat fewer calories without constantly battling urges to eat more. Low GI foods avoid the spikes in blood sugar levels after eating, which reduces the subsequent drops in blood sugar which trigger cravings.

Avoiding foods like pasta, rice, bread, potatoes and processed stuff with flour, sugar etc will make a BIG difference for you, and consuming more fruit, veg, salad, lean meats and fish and foods containing polyunsaturated 'healthy' fats like fish, some nuts, lean meat etc will quickly keep you feeling 'full-up' while reducing your calorie intake at the same time :thumb:

Keep up the good work and let us know how you get on.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

This is the kind of thing i should really do, im sure your not going to lose motivation at this stage, so good luck and keep it up


----------

